# Would you detail your car if it was a lease car?



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Interesting topic of conversation this one and I’m sure we’ll get a few different responses. 

For me, because I own my car, it somewhat justifies the time and money spent on detailing her. If my car was a lease car whereby I knew it was going back after X months/years, I don’t think I would feel the attachment and hence wouldn’t care as much about detailing her and the £5 car wash would probably be where I’d go! 

I understand detailing is a hobby for a lot of us here and to some it would be irrelevant if the car was owned or leased (its our switch off time), but knowing the car isn’t mine would be a mental block for me. Not saying I wouldn’t wash the car occasionally, but think it would be very rare. 

So over to you guys.... what your take?


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

I would and more importantly before handing it back. As i know alot of people who are hit with massive fines for handing the car back dirty or with scratches.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

///M Sport said:


> . Not saying I wouldn't wash the car occasionally, but think it would be very rare.
> 
> So over to you guys.... what your take?


You don't enjoy detailing. Simple as that.

Ownership is irrelevant imo, I look after loads of other peoples cars for them but I don't own them.
A. Because I'm good at it.
B. It gives me self worth.

Every car I've ever "owned" has been on finance. I've sold every single one before the term ended so never actually owned any of them, still I spent hours a week keeping them the best they could possibly be. Why wouldn't you?

Everyday people would share your opinion no doubt but this is detailing world. We polish and protect anything and everything on here, its what we do.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

If the car was not mine then I would not spend time cleaning the car each week and keeping it looking nice.
I have never had a pcp car but if I ever did then would not look after it like the car I use now of which is owned outright, simple reason it would be returned after 36 months. I would be quite happy going to the local car wash.
Yes I enjoy keeping my car tidy and clean in and out but it is in no way an obsession and certainly not a hobby.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Well, I had my first ever brand new car a few years ago and it was on lease (first time too) and I looked after it far more than I did with all the previous cars I had, all of which were owned outright.

At the end of the 2 year lease I then bought the car outright.

A lot of my friends didn’t get why I bothered because I didn’t own it, at that time.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I have cars that I own, and cars that I lease (business lease) both get treated the same.
I wouldn’t want to be seen in a dirty, or scratched car.
I must say, mine is mostly the cleanest car in the car park.
It’s about pride, enjoyment in the job to keep it spotless swirl free, etc. 
If it’s mine or not is irrelevant, I am the person who drives it and get the enjoyment out of driving a spotless clean car.

In a previous job I drove company cars, and before that I drove trucks, none would be ever owned by me, but still kept the in mint condition.
It’s a bit of personal pride, and the other thing was people give me these tools to work with, I should take care of them. 

I absolutely hate people who trash company equipment/ cars because : “it’s not theirs “ it shows a kind of rotten mentality.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I am similar to the other guys in that it is irrelevant to me whether I own the car outright or have a lease or finance on the car. I don't "enjoy" detailing, but I do enjoy the results and the satisfaction of a job well done.


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

Mines a company car (leased) but I keep it as clean as time and finances allow.
After, I'm the one driving it and taking the missus out in it.
Also, I love experimenting with different products and seeing the results.
It's a bonus that I don't need to worry if something goes wrong haha


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, no difference at all for me - all treated and pampered the same :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I enjoy the whole process of detailing. More so bringing a car in poor condition back up to a good standard. 

Any car I use, regardless of whether it’s on finance, leased or borrowed will be kept to a good standard. I’ve actually cleaned, polished and waxed cars I’ve hired and had as courtesy cars, purely because I enjoy it, and they’ve really needed it. A local hire car company now gives me huge discounts because they know their cars will come back in better condition than when they left. I hired a large estate car a few weeks back to go a get a desk for my son’s bedroom. Now, I didn’t have time to do a massive clean, but wheels done, decon wash, QD and plastics dressed before returning. I loved the reaction. 

Cooks


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm with the crowd here, I have detailed my lease cars with every bit as much attention as one I own outright, as it is about the hobby and my preference not to drive a sh**hole on wheels.

I am already collecting products for my new car arriving May!


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Used to make me almost cry when I was working. The works fleet was mostly BMW 530 and X5 without any decent products they would get minging really quickly with I kid you not a yard broom to wash with. Took some korossol in once to see how good it was, the wheel handing seen a proper clean in its life the bleeding was unbelievable. The car had one clean wheel. Did give one the once over for a show it looked amazing for the rest of the week. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Tbf I know exactly where op is coming from

I hate financing but seemed to get a better deal on my new one taking it so I did, I look after my car but I don’t feel any attatchment like I did with my old cars


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I did when I got the Leon. Had wheels off and everything the day after I collected it.

The fact it's a "lease" doesn't really mean much. You even have the option of buying it at the end, despite what you initially sign up to (they emailed me 6 months before the end with a figure).

Also, most cars out there are on some sort of finance deal, be it a bank loan, PCP or PCH (lease). At the end of the day, you're paying for it, so why not look after it.

Finally, even though you know that more than likely you'll be giving it back, knowing you have looked after it as though you bought it out right, gives you that piece of mind before they inspect it prior to return.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

I don't understand why you wouldn't still look after the car as best you can, regardless of if you own it or not. You're paying the money on the lease for the car you plainly wanted to drive, so why wouldn't you care for your investment? 

Do you apply the same logic to a house you buy with a mortgage? You don't technically own it so do you just let the garden overgrow, allow the gutters to clog with leaves and never clean or hoover it? It's a contrived example and on a different scale sure, but still valid.

When talking about company cars etc, it really annoys me that some people just take them for granted, particularly pool cars where people just tale them out for the day, rag them about and then return them with receipts and food wrappers strewn about the car.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

I look after three cars, my partners, my 15yr old car and my new car.
They get the same care and time, although I do spend more money on my new one :argie:
If I am going to own it, have it on my plot, drive it, even be associated with it, it's going to be clean. 
With all the gear a detailer has, it doesn't cost much more.:thumb:


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Wilco said:


> *You don't enjoy detailing. Simple as that.*
> 
> Ownership is irrelevant imo, I look after loads of other peoples cars for them but I don't own them.
> A. Because I'm good at it.
> ...


I don't enjoy detailing as much as you makes more sense Wilco - but thanks for the reply 

Why wouldn't I spend hours upon hours detailing something that isn't mine? Well A) it isn't mine and B) I obviously don't enjoy detailing as much as you do and C) While it provides me with gratification to see the fruits of my work, it doesn't provide me with any self worth.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Caledoniandream said:


> I have cars that I own, and cars that I lease (business lease) both get treated the same.
> I wouldn't want to be seen in a dirty, or scratched car.
> I must say, mine is mostly the cleanest car in the car park.
> It's about pride, enjoyment in the job to keep it spotless swirl free, etc.
> ...


Thanks Caledoniandream - I get your point of view

Unfortunately I think the masses and the millennial generation in particular, would treat these perks as white goods as such..


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Stoner said:


> I am similar to the other guys in that it is irrelevant to me whether I own the car outright or have a lease or finance on the car. I don't "enjoy" detailing, but I do enjoy the results and the satisfaction of a job well done.


Well said :thumb:


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Cookies said:


> I enjoy the whole process of detailing. More so bringing a car in poor condition back up to a good standard.
> 
> Any car I use, regardless of whether it's on finance, leased or borrowed will be kept to a good standard. I've actually cleaned, polished and waxed cars I've hired and had as courtesy cars, purely because I enjoy it, and they've really needed it. A local hire car company now gives me huge discounts because they know their cars will come back in better condition than when they left. I hired a large estate car a few weeks back to go a get a desk for my son's bedroom. Now, I didn't have time to do a massive clean, but wheels done, decon wash, QD and plastics dressed before returning. I loved the reaction.
> 
> Cooks


How thats commitment to the cause! Just goes to show how we are all different, there is no way I would have the slightest inclination to return a hire car back in better condition then how it was given to me. A quick wash at a hand car wash - yes (if really needed it) but getting my kit out to pamper someone else car thats just going to get trashed by the next hirer, no chance!


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

RandomlySet said:


> I did when I got the Leon. Had wheels off and everything the day after I collected it.
> 
> The fact it's a "lease" doesn't really mean much. You even have the option of buying it at the end, despite what you initially sign up to (they emailed me 6 months before the end with a figure).
> 
> ...


In my experience, with most lease cars you do not have the option of buying at the end of the term. Obviously different with PCP.

Bank loan I think I would view treat differently, I know the asset is mine (so ownership is there) and I have simply borrowed the money to buy it.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Kimo said:


> Tbf I know exactly where op is coming from
> 
> I hate financing but seemed to get a better deal on my new one taking it so I did, I look after my car but I don't feel any attatchment like I did with my old cars


Don't agree with me! You'll be lynched!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes, of course


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would just give it the two bucket wash, good interior clean including glass and that would be it. I wouldn't go as far as a machine polish or good quality ceramic coating or waxes. It's not my car so I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a leased company car (leased by the company, not me). It's a brown BMW 320d efficient dynamics (I.E. the less powerful more "eco" one with a cream interior and no Msport pack or anything). I was the third person in my company to be given the car and it was in a minging state when I got it.

All the wheels are kerbed, despite the huge sidewalls on the tyres, the whole car was filthy and hadn't been washed in months and had a lot of bird poo on it that had been left to etch the paint.

The interior was equally minging with old McDonalds chips on the floor and filth everywhere. There was also damage to the undertray and one of the jacking blocks had been torn off, plus dents and scrapes in the bootlid and on the rear bumper.

The car wasn't even 2 years old when I was given it.

It goes back in July, at which time I'll have only had it for 13 months.

Despite it being a 3rd hand car, in dismal condition, in a horrible colour, with a horrible interior and pretty light on spec (the rear seats don't even fold down and the vanity mirrors don't have lights!), and being a company lease that I won't be on the hook for any costs when it's returned, I still spent lots of time in summer polishing out a load of the swirls from all the dodgy car washes it was subjected to by the first guy who had it. I also wash it using 4bm (I use two buckets for the wheels) and apply sealants and waxes to the car,as well as tyre shine, etc.

After all, all the wax and tyre shine will have worn off before it goes back anyway, so it's only me who will benefit from applying that stuff.

I also polished the bird poo etching away and have decontaminated the paint and wheels. The way I see it, I have never kept a single car I've owned, so I only have each of them for a limited amount of time (between 6 months and 6 years). Whether I own outright, have finance on, or am leasing the car doesn't really make any difference to me. Whilst I have it I still refer to it as "my car" and still look after it as if it was my property. Even with this scrappy lease car I've still made it one of the tidiest cars in the car park and much more respectable than if I hadn't bothered. (I also replaced the undertray, jacking block and knackered wipers and had the dents and scrapes fixed, though the company paid for all that, even if I did fit the new undertray in my own time.)

With a lease do you just dump it in tight parking spaces and hammer it over potholes as well? Presumably you don't care if it gets door dings or the wheels get bent?

This is what makes me wary of buying a used lease car. I think the Op's attitude reflects that of the majority of people who lease. "It's not technically mine and is under warranty, so I might as well abuse it and rag the crap out of it until I chuck the keys back at them".

I have the opposite attitude, because I wouldn't want to be the poor second owner of an abused car. As such, I'll probably tart my brown turdmobile up just before handing it back, just to see if the guy who collects it makes a comment on how good it looks.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

I have had company cars for years now and despite me never owning them I always treat it as my own. I have been lucky enough that I have picked and ordered my cars so the fact its not me paying for it is, well sort of irrelevant. The car buying process is the same, the excitement the same I just don't pay for them, I dont want this to sound off its just my perception. 

I love the whole detailing process, it clears my mind and helps me have a little time for me (which is very rare). 

But..... I do get the OP as many people view cars when they don't own them as a tool and way down on the priority list.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

MSwiss said:


> I have had company cars for years now and despite me never owning them I always treat it as my own. I have been lucky enough that I have picked and ordered my cars so the fact its not me paying for it is, well sort of irrelevant. The car buying process is the same, the excitement the same I just don't pay for them, I dont want this to sound off its just my perception.
> 
> I love the whole detailing process, it clears my mind and helps me have a little time for me (which is very rare).
> 
> But..... I do get the OP as many people view cars when they don't own them as a tool and way down on the priority list.


Yeah, I'll be choosing my next car - I was doing the boss a favour by having the old car of an ex member of staff. My point was that even though it's not my choice and in an awful colour etc, I still look after it.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

MBRuss said:


> Yeah, I'll be choosing my next car - I was doing the boss a favour by having the old car of an ex member of staff. My point was that even though it's not my choice and in an awful colour etc, I still look after it.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I have been there a did someone a favour, a bit like you its was not a great example!

I agree with you entirely, doesn't matter what the car is keeping it nice is still part of the fun of having a car.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Some of our customers have the works, front end ppf and full ceramics done to their lease cars. Even if they'll only have them for 2/3/4 years.
Some do end up keeping them however as they're still mint at the end of the term.
I guess it's down to personal preference.
Alex


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

MBRuss said:


> I have a leased company car (leased by the company, not me). It's a brown BMW 320d efficient dynamics (I.E. the less powerful more "eco" one with a cream interior and no Msport pack or anything). I was the third person in my company to be given the car and it was in a minging state when I got it.
> 
> All the wheels are kerbed, despite the huge sidewalls on the tyres, the whole car was filthy and hadn't been washed in months and had a lot of bird poo on it that had been left to etch the paint.
> 
> ...


This is literally the definition of polishing a turd - sorry I couldn't help it - Just banter!

As far as my attitude goes, the question is one of ownership for me, would I lavish more time/money on something I owned? Yes I would.

Just for clarity, I wouldn't be driving any car lease or not, with bits of food just left in there, the car would have to be presentable inside and out no matter what - to what standard I guess is the question here.

Do some value their detailing hobby or the pride they get from the work they've done more than ownership, I guess they do and that's good for them.

Lease cars are literally sold on the 'hassle free factor' its almost promoted to customers to treat the car as white goods.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

If I drive it, I clean it.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

olliewills said:


> I don't understand why you wouldn't still look after the car as best you can, regardless of if you own it or not. You're paying the money on the lease for the car you plainly wanted to drive, so why wouldn't you care for your investment?
> 
> Do you apply the same logic to a house you buy with a mortgage? You don't technically own it so do you just let the garden overgrow, allow the gutters to clog with leaves and never clean or hoover it? It's a contrived example and on a different scale sure, but still valid.
> 
> When talking about company cars etc, it really annoys me that some people just take them for granted, particularly pool cars where people just tale them out for the day, rag them about and then return them with receipts and food wrappers strewn about the car.


I don't think lease car and investment should ever be used in the same sentence, but I get the point you're trying to make.

My post is about whether you would care less for a car that's not technically yours, some will some won't.

Your example about the house doesn't stack up, homes are an investment and normally you're not handing them back after 24 months.

Pool cars are exactly that, there to be used by everyone as and when they are needed, they have no ownership, therefore I'd expect them not to be looked after like a one owner car. Stands to reason no?


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

The point is the ownership shouldn't matter. The house thing does stack up. If you rented your house you wouldn't leave it to become a tip and never tidy and clean inside, would you? Personally I'd clean it the same as if I owned it to keep it in good order whilst I lived there.

Same goes with the car. Why even lease a new car if you're going to let it get scratched up? Might as well buy a used one.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

MBRuss said:


> The point is the ownership shouldn't matter. The house thing does stack up. If you rented your house you wouldn't leave it to become a tip and never tidy and clean inside, would you? Personally I'd clean it the same as if I owned it to keep it in good order whilst I lived there.
> 
> Same goes with the car. Why even lease a new car if you're going to let it get scratched up? Might as well buy a used one.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


The point of ownership does matter, it just doesn't matter to you. Others have a different opinion, let's accept that..

The house example totally doesn't stack up.

Cleaning your car and detailing your car to the level that we may do on here are two very different things, wouldn't you agree?

Hence why your rented house example is a bit far fetched. It's doesnt mean for a second one would live in a tip, keeping where you live in some kind of order should be expected.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I would just give it the two bucket wash, good interior clean including glass and that would be it. I wouldn't go as far as a machine polish or good quality ceramic coating or waxes. It's not my car so I wouldn't go that far.


This guy gets the point I'm trying to make...


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

///M Sport said:


> Interesting topic of conversation this one and I'm sure we'll get a few different responses.
> 
> For me, because I own my car, it somewhat justifies the time and money spent on detailing her. If my car was a lease car whereby I knew it was going back after X months/years, I don't think I would feel the attachment and hence wouldn't care as much about detailing her and the £5 car wash would probably be where I'd go!
> 
> ...


I must admit i'm with you on this one,i own outright two cars and they are looked after as best as time and family life allows,if it was a car on pcp,basically a rented product then they'd be kept clean but in no way would they have the attention lavished on them that a car i actually own would have.

As for detailing a car i'm handing back to a hire company,life really is too short for that malarkey.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

///M Sport said:


> This guy gets the point I'm trying to make...


That's exactly it fella, If the car doesn't belong to me then there is no emotional attachment as if the car is actually mine outright. I would treat a car with respect and not hand it back in a tatty way, I'd just look after it like I said on my post.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

My further thoughts on this as I drove around the filthy streets of Edinburgh and Glasgow,,,my current, and my new incoming cars are both Personal Contract Hire for 4 year terms as it was by a mile the cheapest way to get behind the wheel. My name is on the V5 and I am responsible for the car for the time period. I consider it to be mine, simple as that.
On a daily rental, NO, it gets used fuelled returned if I have it more than five business days I would throw a personal hand car wash on it, otherwise nope!

Leasing is the new ownership in my opinion, as such I will always treat the car as mine.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That's exactly it fella, If the car doesn't belong to me then there is no emotional attachment as if the car is actually mine outright. I would treat a car with respect and not hand it back in a tatty way, I'd just look after it like I said on my post.


Yes I totally agree with you :thumb:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Derek Mc said:


> My further thoughts on this as I drove around the filth streets of Edinburgh and Glasgow,,,my current, and my new incoming cars are both Personal Contract Hire for 4 year terms as it was by a mile the cheapest way to get behind the wheel. My name is on the V5 and I am responsible for the car for the time period. I consider it to be mine, simple as that.
> On a daily rental, NO, it gets used fuelled returned if I have it more than five business days I would throw a personal hand car wash on it, otherwise nope!
> 
> Leasing is the new ownership in my opinion, as such I wilol always treat the car as mine.


This. Whether you lease it, finance it, buy it with cash, it's yours. You're responsible for it. You're driving it around. I don't see what difference it makes if you pay the full value up front, have it for 3 years, then sell it and get part of that value back, Vs lease it, have it for 3 years, then hand it back. Either way it's yours for 3 years in both examples. After the 3 years it goes to somebody else.

Why would the fact that you've financed it in a different way mean that you don't look after it?! Even if you lease you usually have to put down a deposit and pay monthly amounts, so you have money in it, so why would you then be happy to see it all covered in swirls after a few weeks of ownership?!

Same with waxing it. Say you use a show wax that makes the car look great and lasts only 1 month. Why not spend the time putting that on a lease? After all, the wax will be gone waaaay before you give the car back, so you'd get the same benefit as if you owned the car. And unless you tell people it's not like anyone looking will know if you've leased the car or not, they'll just know if it looks filthy and scratched or not.

Op, I'm not saying anyone's opinions are wrong, you asked for opinions, so that's what we're giving you!

I just don't understand the selfish mentality that "if it's not mine I won't look after it".

With the turdmobile I considered that I could rag it around and not bother properly warming the engine before getting on it, but in practice I'm too mechanically sympathetic and just don't see the point in abusing something for the sake of it, even if it'll probably end up going to some big car supermarket where it's bought by some clueless person that will probably do just that and have it washed in the scratch n sniffers.

Diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks...

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Since I was a small boy I've always cherished and treasured my possessions. All the cars I've ever had I've owned outright, sometimes even saved hard to be able to afford a certain car, maybe even sacrificed other things in my life. I work hard and cherish what I own, whatever that may be. I've never leased a car so I can't be certain that I would lavish the same care on it that I do now. I'd like to think so, but maybe my heart wouldn't be in it.

Some differing opinions here and it all makes an interesting read. But each to their own I suppose and thanks for the topic OP.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I've had personal leases before and treat it the same regardless of ownership, however I would be less inclined to repair any minor small dents or wheel scuffs if they were within the fair wear and tear conditions. Equally, if I had a company car I'd do my best to look after it as best as I could too.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

On my 3rd PCH deal & I treat all my cars as if they are my own TBH
I even run my PCH cars solely on V-Power too

Its a bit difficult to get out of the whole car Detailing mindset

Had a nice comment from the PCH collection agent when the wife's MINI went back last September
'The agent who inspected / collected the MINI said in 8 1/2 years of doing his job he has never inspected a car in such clean condition on collection.
'Its like a new car coming out of the showroom' - bit chuffed at his comments'

But like Detailing product choice, car care is also subjective IMHO


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

MBRuss said:


> This. Whether you lease it, finance it, buy it with cash, it's yours. You're responsible for it. You're driving it around. I don't see what difference it makes if you pay the full value up front, have it for 3 years, then sell it and get part of that value back, Vs lease it, have it for 3 years, then hand it back. Either way it's yours for 3 years in both examples. After the 3 years it goes to somebody else.
> 
> Why would the fact that you've financed it in a different way mean that you don't look after it?! Even if you lease you usually have to put down a deposit and pay monthly amounts, so you have money in it, so why would you then be happy to see it all covered in swirls after a few weeks of ownership?!
> 
> ...


You like to look after your cars MBruss, I get that, regardless of how they are in your possession.

I'm sure many people would be the same, I too would like to look after my car if it was leased I just wouldn't spend hours and hours detailing it to the nth degree.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Some good debate here though fellas!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Last two cars have been a lease. I've got to agree I don't care who owns the car at the end but whilst in my possession and while I'm paying for its use I want the car to look it's best. My S4 was detailed from new, ok Audi paid for it, but I was prepared to foot the bill if I needed to. It won't get a major overhaul, but gets cleaned regularly with decent products, I mean that was the whole point in having it detailed from new so it would make my life easier.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Clyde said:


> Last two cars have been a lease. I've got to agree I don't care who owns the car at the end but whilst in my possession and while I'm paying for its use I want the car to look it's best. My S4 was detailed from new, ok Audi paid for it, but I was prepared to foot the bill if I needed to. It won't get a major overhaul, but gets cleaned regularly with decent products, I mean that was the whole point in having it detailed from new so it would make my life easier.


How do you find the S4, out of interest? Considering one once the 320d goes back. Do you have the Virtual ****pit?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Really interesting discussion.

I've only owned my cars but surprised myself the other week when sister in law parked at ours in her, let's just say, badly treated motor. I had the PW out so gave it a once-over and found it quite satisfying! That was neither well-treated or mine!

If I did have a leased car I'd keep it clean as I believe your car reflects you - and I don't mean how expensive it is.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Always look after it as if it was my own, regardless of ownership.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Jack R said:


> Always look after it as if it was my own, regardless of ownership.


Spot on, as we try and teach our kids. Called respect.
To what extend one would detail is probably the only worthy point to discuss.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Itstony said:


> Spot on, as we try and teach our kids. Called respect.
> To what extend one would detail is probably the only worthy point to discuss.


I have gone out and got all new snow foam, buckets, drying towels wash mitts wheel mitts, microfibres for applying and different ones to remove Wowo's crystal sealant type of extent, so pretty much as far as my budget lets me on a bit by bit acquisition basis :lol:


----------



## s90 (Feb 24, 2019)

dont treat lease car any different, company paying for expensive car that i'm allowed to choose and spec, i prob spend more time in said car than i do in my home, i want the car to look well and i want it easy to keep clean,i enjoy looking back at a detailed car in admiration, and i enjoy doing the whole detailing thing as gives me a sense of satisfaction and prob satisfies a bit of ocd, i've spent a few hundred quid on detailing stuff in prep for a new company car being delivered next week, i see this as a small expense in comparison to the actual cost of the car to company, I also think its a bit different when your the first owner of a car as you go further with the detailing to hang on to the perfection. i dont even let dealer wash it for free.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

MBRuss said:


> How do you find the S4, out of interest? Considering one once the 320d goes back. Do you have the Virtual ****pit?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


It's a great car, gets the power down really well in all modes. I've got the avant and use it as a family car so no issue with space in the rear or boot (three kids under 8 years of age). VC is a nice add on and sat nav link up with lane assist is very good. However it is a thirsty car. I've had it since new so my urban trips are about 20mpg and longer trips 30mpg. Not too bad now it's broken in a touch, but do feel like I'm filling up a lot compared to the 2.0 TDi Passat I had. That had to be expected though.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Clyde said:


> It's a great car, gets the power down really well in all modes. I've got the avant and use it as a family car so no issue with space in the rear or boot (three kids under 8 years of age). VC is a nice add on and sat nav link up with lane assist is very good. However it is a thirsty car. I've had it since new so my urban trips are about 20mpg and longer trips 30mpg. Not too bad now it's broken in a touch, but do feel like I'm filling up a lot compared to the 2.0 TDi Passat I had. That had to be expected though.


I had a BMW M135i previously and a 135i coupe before that, so I imagine mpg wouldn't be much worse than either of those (both 3 litre, 6cyl turbos as well).

What is the Nav like? Is it Google Maps, and does it get constant updates, or just annual or something? The BMW nav annoys me because it's outdated as soon as you roll off the forecourt, so I end up using Google Maps on my phone most of the time, wishing it was built into the car.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scomar44 (Oct 25, 2015)

My wife's car was in the garage for about a week and we got a skoda Monte Carlo as a courtesy car. I did a decon and a machine polish and wax on it. Went back better then it ever was.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Scomar44 said:


> My wife's car was in the garage for about a week and we got a skoda Monte Carlo as a courtesy car. I did a decon and a machine polish and wax on it. Went back better then it ever was.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


So in this example, im guessing its nothing to do with 'having really high standards' or the way you've been brought up etc.

You're just a detailing junkie who can't get enough!


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

///M Sport said:


> So in this example, im guessing its nothing to do with 'having really high standards' or the way you've been brought up etc.
> 
> You're just a detailing junkie who can't get enough!


Yeah, sh*t. Ain't nobody got time fo' dat!

In my scenario, if I'm getting the benefit then I see the point in doing it, after all I'll be the one using it whilst it's detailed. I don't think I'd go to the extreme of polishing a car that I was giving back days later though!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

Caledoniandream said:


> I have cars that I own, and cars that I lease (business lease) both get treated the same.
> I wouldn't want to be seen in a dirty, or scratched car.
> I must say, mine is mostly the cleanest car in the car park.
> It's about pride, enjoyment in the job to keep it spotless swirl free, etc.
> ...


Pretty much this comment for me.
Doesn't matter if you own car or not, take pride in what I drive regardless and it reflexes your personality and pride with how you look after it.


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

Jack R said:


> Always look after it as if it was my own, regardless of ownership.


This quote is exactly how I've been taught by my parents. 
Apply this to other areas as well as detailing :thumb:


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I would just give it the two bucket wash, good interior clean including glass and that would be it. I wouldn't go as far as a machine polish or good quality ceramic coating or waxes. It's not my car so I wouldn't go that far.


That would be my choice too.
Certainly clean & presentable but no deeper.


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

My daughter tends to go for 4 years leases. On top of that she hates dirtiness and untidiness of any sort so she keeps on top of cleaning the car albeit taking it to one of the less bad hand car washes in the area. She even treats it to an annual polish. Mentally it's her car, she'll be driving 50,000 miles in it so why would she want to drive round in a mucky car?

I don't think ownership, in itself, would make much difference to me (although I have owned all my cars). I'd still want to keep it looking decent.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

If you want your car to look just so it does'nt matter whether you own or lease it you either like a clean car+ or you don't it's that simple.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

It's not a question of whether you would or wouldn't clean the car and being happy in a mucky car etc

It's more so if you would lavish as much resources (times and money) on something which essentially isn't yours. 

Some will, some won't..


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Not read through this post but I machine a lot of lease cars because people are worried they will get charged at the end of their deal Because the car is scratched and scruffy. 


Gonz.


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

I'd keep it as clean as possible regardless.

I even washed a courtesy car I only had for 2 days.


----------



## -Perry- (Mar 6, 2019)

Lease or not. I have both and I take care of them, exactly the same way. I take pride with anything I own, plus I find detailing and cleaning therapeutic.

I also feel embarrassed when I pick friends or family up and the car is dirty, similar for my home. I always give everything a clean wipe down. 

Just because you rent a furnished house, doesn't mean you would not keep it clean and tidy? Same goes for a lease car... Although there are some dirty sods out there!!


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

I would. I enjoy driving a clean car and I take pride in the way it looks, whether I own it or not.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I detailed my recent loan car. Partly be aude I was going to be having it for a few months and partly because I was bored. Doesn't really matter what the car is as I just find the whole process relaxing and rewarding









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Treat the whole car as a test panel. Who is going to actually take a real close look at it or see that you have removed all but the last micron of clear coat?

Might as well get some very useful practice in for the day you do own your own car.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Caledoniandream said:


> I have cars that I own, and cars that I lease (business lease) both get treated the same.
> I wouldn't want to be seen in a dirty, or scratched car.
> I must say, mine is mostly the cleanest car in the car park.
> It's about pride, enjoyment in the job to keep it spotless swirl free, etc.
> ...


I couldn't put it better myself, exactly my standpoint.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

olliewills said:


> Do you apply the same logic to a house you buy with a mortgage? You don't technically own it so do you just let the garden overgrow, allow the gutters to clog with leaves and never clean or hoover it? It's a contrived example and on a different scale sure, but still valid.
> .


I take your point, but to be pedantic, if you buy your house with a mortgage, you do in fact own it from day one, but offer it to the lender as security for the loan. There are lots of things you can't do with or to it without the lender's say-so, but you do own it.

Back on topic, when I handed my Mercedes back at the end of its lease, the chap who did the pre-collection inspection said that if they were all like mine, he'd finish his day's work by lunchtime. And with the next car, a Lexus, the inspection report described the car as 'spotless'. Both very satisfying. Both business leases.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Keeping it simple 

Yes :thumb:


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Absolutely.

Your either a clean-freak or your not.

How many of us have done some 'work' on a friends / family members / work mates car. Is that any different ?


----------



## -Perry- (Mar 6, 2019)

sevenfourate said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Your either a clean-freak or your not.
> 
> How many of us have done some 'work' on a friends / family members / work mates car. Is that any different ?


Aye, hit the nail on the head.

For most of us on here, detailling is a hobby. Some don't understand why lol. But we enjoy bringing a cars look back to life. Doesn't matter if we own the car or not.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

As said above even more reason to detail it and look after it, as itstony said above to wait degree is what differs!.

I have owned my own cars and leased - I just had a lease car returned yesterday the BCA guy arrived and laughed he just said its mint...looks like new...I looked after it just like my own car, serviced it correctly and on time, usually got cleaned once or twice a month - when i got it used a ceramic coating to cut down on the maintenance washing and it did help. I then spent around 5 hours sunday giving it a once over to look good, for collection.

When it went to seat for service they were instructed DO NOT CLEAN IT!.

New lease car arrived yesterday also and its currently sat at home waiting for me to give it its first detail...it may not be my car, but i have to sit in it and drive it around and i'm paying for the pleasure of it!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Kevlar said:


> As said above even more reason to detail it and look after it, as itstony said above to wait degree is what differs!.
> 
> I have owned my own cars and leased - I just had a lease car returned yesterday the BCA guy arrived and laughed he just said its mint...looks like new...I looked after it just like my own car, serviced it correctly and on time, usually got cleaned once or twice a month - when i got it used a ceramic coating to cut down on the maintenance washing and it did help. I then spent around 5 hours sunday giving it a once over to look good, for collection.
> 
> ...


I had this when my Seat was collected about 18 months ago, they couldn't believe how spotless it was.

Also the Nissan went back last September, so the car was 9 months old. They were instructed under no circumstances to clean it. Afterwards the all commented how immaculate it was and better than most of the new cars :lol:


----------

